# Horn Help



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 9, 2016)

Tried to get this horn to work with no luck. Cleaned the tabs where the batteries make contact, cleaned the end of the wire coming from the horn, cleaned the little brass tab also. It's obviously missing the little screw on the tab, but I pressed a screw in the hole and still didn't work. Doesn't look terrible inside, so figured its salvageable. First old horn so any tips are appreciated, thanks.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 9, 2016)

Couple more


----------



## rustjunkie (May 9, 2016)

Try bypassing the button to see if it's the prob?
I usually have to fiddle with the tone adjustment screw to get 'em to squawk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 9, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Try bypassing the button to see if it's the prob?
> I usually have to fiddle with the tone adjustment screw to get 'em to squawk



That's the screw on the round horn itself?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 9, 2016)

There's 2 screws on the horn: one that holds it to the bracket and one with a locknut off to the side. This one adjusts the tone and can prevent the horn from sounding if out of adjustment.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 9, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> There's 2 screws on the horn: one that holds it to the bracket and one with a locknut off to the side. This one adjusts the tone and can prevent the horn from sounding if out of adjustment.



Thanks, will try again tomorrow.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 9, 2016)

Any tips @the tinker ?


----------



## the tinker (May 9, 2016)

QUOTE="rustjunkie, post: 570702, member: 38673"]Any tips @the tinker ?[/QUOTE]
Honestly, I have never thought about horns that much. When I read your reply on the "tone" adjustment I just said to myself "Man ya learn something everyday" Good call Scott.
The reason I don't think about if the horn works or not is I never use them. Don't put batteries in them because I am afraid I might forget about them and destroy a tank.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 9, 2016)

the tinker said:


> The reason I don't think about if the horn works or not is I never use them. Don't put batteries in them because I am afraid I might forget about them and destroy a tank.




Ditto! Lights too


----------



## hellshotrods (May 10, 2016)

get a new horn, stick it in there, nobody will know once the tank is on.


----------



## halfatruck (May 11, 2016)

this is an old thread on repair.............
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-Thread-on-Horn-Repair&highlight=horn+repair


----------

